
In Mod We Trust - nikbackm
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/02/27/in-mod-we-trust/
======
DoctorOetker
I don't understand, just run a democracy of users to set up the rules

~~~
dymk
I legitimately can not tell if this is a joke or not

